# My new project...



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

I got a call from a lady that wanted a Texas Cooler for her hubby. He is getting his captains license and learning the guide craft. The project is about 95% complete. I hope the gentleman enjoys it as much as I did building it...Vic


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*very nice work....*


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

dang, my green gun is shooting blanks. Need to spread some around afore stickin it to ya!

Very nice, I might have to potlick that one for the back yard.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

How did you get that red fish on there?

Looks great!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Vic....I LIKEEE.....

(Fish...inlay ???)


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!! The redfish is the perfect touch!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it. Anxious to hear about the fish too.


----------

